# First Steelhead trip!



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm thinking I might be able to make it up to the Grand sometime next week and I'm looking into fishing at the city park there in Painsville. Being as this is my first time on the river and my first time fishing steelhead I'm not sure exactly what works and what doesn't. For the most part my tackle box consists of Walleye and bass gear and I usually carry either a 6,6 M St Croix Avid series rod. I'm wondering how I'ddo fishing slash baits like X-raps or suspending Jerkbaits like Husky Jerks..... Any info would be greatly appreciated..


Tightlines to all

Andy


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Based upon current Grand flows, your crank baits should get down. Steelhead are near the bottom typically. Cast out, let the current take the presentation downstream, then crank it back in. Ticking the bottom with your baits will give you the chance for best success.

Steelhead don't typically come up like a bass to hit a bait. They typically sit close to the bottom in the river and let the current bring the bait to them. My thinking is if you are not sometimes snagging bottom, your not catching.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

I appreciate the info. If I can find a baitshop around Painsville I might have to invest in some egg sacks I keep hearing about. I do have alot of little Cleo spoons as well so I might give them a try. Just wondering how the 6,6 st croix will handle a fish this size. I'm actually debating between the grand or 
the ashtabula.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

If you hit painsville go to harbor bait n tackle. Don the owner will help you out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I remember fishing about 10 years or so ago on rocky river. I was at a ford with about a dozen other guys spread out along it fishing. The only guy catching fish, was an older guy throwing a hot and tot with an old zebco rod/reel. he must have caught at least a half dozen fish that day. Made me a believer. 

Might catch a little flak from some of the "purist" steelhead guys on here, but to each his own. My view is, as long as I am catching, I don't care if it is a well tied fly or a hotdog on a hook. What works, works.


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Its looking like I'll get up there Saturday so long as the weather works in my favor! We'll see how all goes. I appreciate everyone's advice!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck at the Grand. I've never been much of a fan of it until the water levels get high enough that you can fish it south of rt 84. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I've seen a lot of people trolling with rapalas on the grand and I have caught a few in the past with them. So I think your chances are good as long as the weather is good for the bite. Me and my brothers were up there this past weekend and had no luck on the beaches and little creeks but the grand will always have fish in it from painsville to the lake. Best of luck

promag


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would use 3" - 4" Husky jerks - they cast farther and have rattles.


----------

